# 3 colour big cubes



## shadowslice e (Aug 12, 2015)

So would there be a more efficient way to solve a big cube with only 3 colours other than converting to a 3x3x3 via redux and it's variants )as in standard big cubes)?

In addition, how would the movecount compare to the standard big cubes?

Lastly, what would be the best way to pair the edges?

Hope this thread will become an interesting extention of the 3-colour 3x3x3 algorithm thread


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 12, 2015)

Hmm it makes me wonder: Would reducing a 4x4x4 to a 2x2x2 be worth considering? I think probably not, but I haven't really thought about it.


----------

